# Harness Bells



## Clayton Taffy

You can put them just about anywhere you like.
Depends on the type of bells you have as some are made to go a certain place,

I have these saddle chimes, you take off the turrets on the saddle then put the bells on then put the rein turrets back on.










The typical sleigh bells go around the horses girth, usually in front of the saddle, and on the outside of the shafts. 












these are shaft bells, they go under the shafts, somewhere behind the saddle. These are removable, if they were on a sleigh they would most likely be permanent.












But If you just have a strap or two with a few bells on it you could hang them just about anywhere.


----------



## Lilley

oooooo I want saddle bells!!! They are so pretty but we can't afford them right now. 


We bought some bells on the belt for the Christmas parade last year. We tried various places on our little haffie but it seems the best place is around his neck. We just draped it over the haimes collar and it jingles well and doesn't interfere with Goldies movement in the least.


----------



## littrella

I know someone that can do the braided para cord. He has all kinds of colors & said he can braid the bells into it for me. I'm thinking of having him make a cord that will run from my shafts across to my water hook and down to the other shaft. That or my other idea was from the water hook to the buckels on my cruper.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*bells.*

i havea set for quincy i got off of ebay i think thay came from chicargo.
and thay were great in the snow at christmass time.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*jingle bells*

heres quincys jingle bells.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Quincy is such a good boy


----------



## Lilley

this is how we drape Goldie's bells.


----------



## Lilley

here's how they sound. click on the shortcut below


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=474793539238540&set=vb.100001236943515&type=3


----------



## Saddlebag

Says not available.


----------



## Lilley

must be protected somehow. I can get it fine. I'll work on it


----------



## Lilley

Try this one for the video.
https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=474793539238540


----------



## smrobs

We've just got the long strap bells


----------



## GreySorrel

We have something similar as you do Smrobs, and do the same. Our bells are going to need to be redone soon, the leather they are on is really old and the bells are solid brass, polish up beautifully too. A good friend gave them to me, said they were her dad's so when we used them in the Christmas parade a few years back with our surrey, she got all teary eyed. Thought she would never hear them "ring" again on a horse.


----------

